# 40 CHANNEL GENERAL ELECTRIC CB RADIO Model 3-5804D trucker Mobile/In-Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $28.50*
End Date: Thursday Aug-21-2014 13:26:19 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $28.50
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

